# Carrying bikes on Jet2 planes.



## PaulB (8 Jun 2009)

Just spent £100 to book two bikes on Jet2.com to Venice and back and this is in addition to the flight costs of course. The girl took the booking over the phone and then sent the details via e-mail. The trouble is, the e-mail makes it clear that there is a 20kg limit on the weight of the bikes and an £8 PER KILO charge over that. I just weighed the bike and box I'll be taking and without anything else in there, it weighs 24 kilos! This is without the clothes, shoes, pump, lube, bottles full of energy powder, chamois cream etc that I put in the box when we went to Cyprus recently and Thomson never batted an eye. Does 20 kilos sound excessively stingy to anyone else given that we've given them £50 each on top of the cost of the trip to carry them?


----------



## ASC1951 (8 Jun 2009)

I don't think Jet2 will bat an eye either. I don't fill my bike bag with all the rest of my luggage, but given that I can't carry it more than about 100 yards I'm sure it's well over 20kg.

I've never had a problem with them. I pay my £50, lug it over to check-in, they weigh it to get the overall load weight for the plane, then they tell me to bugger off to special Xray along with my rucksack. End of, as I believe people say these days.


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2009)

I'm with BA to Venice in July and they take the bikes for nothing.


----------



## Over The Hill (9 Jun 2009)

Surely the £100 is to get the bikes ON TOP OF your usual 20kg allowance! If you are simply taking the bikes as part of your luggage within your usual 20kg allowance then what have you paid for? 

So for £100 you get two bikes on board. You then have 20kg for luggage in the hold plus hand luggage. You will not want to be lugging any more than that around on your bike if you are going to use the bike to any extent when you are away.

I have flown with bikes twice, both times within normal limit of 20kg including bike. Just put heavy stuff in hand luggage (no weight limit just size) and bulky light stuff in hold.


----------



## Bigtwin (9 Jun 2009)

Took my bike to France last year and paid the pisstake charge. Bike bag was about 25 KGs - stuff + car rack in there. 

Going - not an issue at all. Check-in woman just said "heavy bike" - and I said "heavy man" and she laughed.

Coming back - they were having none of it. Had a complete farce of having to spread the weight over all the bags at the front of the check-in queue to avoid a massive XS baggage charge. Totally pointless of course at the overall weight was the same, but they were sticking to the gramme on the weigh in, and made us do the whole routine 3 times till the big bag was 19.99Kg.

So - depends I guess.


----------

